# Quel est ce screensaver ?



## tungchao (29 Août 2007)

Je suis passé à la Fnac de Grenoble aujourd'hui et sur les machines en démo, il y a ce screensaver bien beau que je n'ai jamais vu.

Savez-vous du quel s'agit-il ?












Une petite video : http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4l8wq2w


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

et t'as pas demand&#233;?
Cela aurait &#233;t&#233; facile pour toi-macuser - ou un vendeur  de regarder dans les preferences  de session....


----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Je suis passé à la Fnac de Grenoble aujourd'hui et sur les machines en démo, il y a ce screensaver bien beau que je n'ai jamais vu.
> 
> Savez-vous du quel s'agit-il ?
> 
> ...



si tu trouve je suis intéresser


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

trouv&#233; en exactement 25 secondes de google
l&#224;
http://www.screensavergallery.com/screensavers/Tools/Photo_Collage_Screensaver/details/

merci qui????


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> trouvé en exactement 25 secondes de google
> là
> http://www.screensavergallery.com/screensavers/Tools/Photo_Collage_Screensaver/details/
> 
> *merci qui???? **


* Au développeur qui n'a fait qu'une version windows   

Sinon y'a Collage-Saver pour Mac en freeware


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

ce qui me fait penser
RIEN ne dit que ce screensaver vu &#224; la fnac , ne soit pas sous windows....


----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> * Au développeur qui n'a fait qu'u*ne version windows*
> 
> Sinon y'a Collage-Saver pour Mac en freeware



bizarre la video montre pourtant bien un macbook


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

il parait , je dis bien il parait, que l'on peut faire tourner windows sur un macbook  

Enfin , c'est ce que disent tous les vendeurs fnac *... 

( * du v&#233;cu , h&#233;las)


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il parait , je dis bien il parait, que l'on peut faire tourner windows sur un macbook


&#199;a se saurait&#8230; 



Kukana a dit:


> bizarre la video montre pourtant bien un macbook


Qui peut tourner sous Windows via "Parrallel" ou "Bootcamp"&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

Ah DJ se r&#233;veille , je peux donc aller prendre un caf&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah DJ se réveille , je peux donc aller prendre un café


Vous pouvez disposer mon bon ami 

Mais revenez pour 20h j'ai un dîner important :rateau:


----------



## tungchao (29 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> trouvé en exactement 25 secondes de google
> là
> http://www.screensavergallery.com/screensavers/Tools/Photo_Collage_Screensaver/details/
> 
> merci qui????



Non ce n'est pas celui-ci et c'est bien sous mac et non sous windows bootcamp ou Parallels/Fusion.

Impossible de savoir le nom car les sessions sont vérouillées ...


----------



## tungchao (29 Août 2007)

Ca me rappelle plus le screensaver de Google mais c'est pas tout à fait ça encore ...


----------



## tungchao (29 Août 2007)

Bon, ca y est. 

Je viens de repasser à la Fnac et demander aux vendeurs quel est ce screensaver ... 

Je vous laisse deviner  Merci à ceux qui savent de ne pas soufler 

Ce qui est sur c'est que ca tourne sur du 100% MacOS, pas de Windows, Linux, ... ou autres


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Bon, ca y est.
> 
> Je viens de repasser à la Fnac et demander aux vendeurs quel est ce screensaver ...
> 
> ...


T'as 5 minutes pour donner le nom, après c'est le fouet, le brulâge de plante des pieds et accessoirement un ban à vie


----------



## tungchao (29 Août 2007)

Bon, comme on ne me menace pas du tout  je donne un autre indice.

C'est un screensaver qui sortira dans quelques semaines et ce ne sera pas gratos pour l'avoir


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

Pfffff... Tu parles d'un indice !


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Bon, comme on ne me menace pas du tout  je donne un autre indice.
> 
> C'est un screensaver qui sortira dans quelques semaines et ce ne sera pas gratos pour l'avoir



bon tu nous dit ?
ou dos jones va s'occuper de toi ^^


----------



## tungchao (30 Août 2007)

Ca fera parti de Leopard


----------

